# 2 Cats looking for new home



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Hi.

I have 2 cats, both strays that I have taken in. Unfortunately I'm leaving the area this weekend and am not able to take them with me. I thought I'd found someone on gumtree to take them, but it has fallen through. My house mate is staying for 1 more week in the house (8th June) and then we have no where for the cats to go.

They are both female, already neutered, 3 years and approx 7 years.

If you can help in any way, or know anyone that can please let me know.

Any help appreciated.

Paul


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Sadly i have no space whatsoever in my rescue but if you can let me have details of them and what area, photos help too, i am a member of a couple of groups that help cats in urgent need or danger. I can try to get help for them


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You haven't said what area you are in. Why cant you take them with you? And what will happen if you don't find a new home for them?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paulc... what area are you (or rather, the cats) in at the moment? And a bit more about them...are they cat/dog/child-friendly and any medical issues? But mainly, where are these guys at present?
Thank you.


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry, that's a fairly crucial piece of info I've left out.

I'm based in Charlton, South East London. SE7.

I can't take them as the place I'm going to won't allow cats. I'm not sure what will happen if I can't organise anything in time. I suppose I will decide at that point what to do.

Not sure about dog friendly, but they are child & cat friendly. And no medical issues.

Paul


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You know, its against the law to have 'no pets' in a rental agreement!


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Interesting to know Ang, I did not know that. However, I still can't take them as where I'm going is regulated by a handshake not a rental agreement.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Your cats are adorable! I have pm'd CC to see if she knows anyone. She runs a rescue and has always been helpful. 

Can you not look for accommodation where you can take them. Be careful of Gumtree. They could end up in a terrible home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can take them into my own run rescue if you wish, if you could leave this until as later date as possible that would be a great help as I am quite full at the moment, I live in Oxford so you would need to bring them to me.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

using gumtree and the likes could end up with them being used as dog bait


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I can take them into my own run rescue if you wish, if you could leave this until as later date as possible that would be a great help as I am quite full at the moment, I live in Oxford so you would need to bring them to me.


CC, it wouldn't let me give you another Rep!!!!!! :frown2:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't worry, happy to help all I can to ensure these 2 don't end up on Gumtree.


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Thanks CC, that is a fantastic offer. How would Saturday the 7th suit you?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ang, is it really against the law? Could you give me specific references? Many estate agents write this into their contracts, and I'd love to be able to challenge them on it.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Its also important to remember that the Office of Fair Trading considers a blanket ban on keeping pets in a property to be unfair under the Unfair Terms in Consumer Contracts Regulations 1999. Therefore landlords should not include a No Pets clause in their standard tenancy agreement. The Office of Fair Trading believes that a fair clause would require the tenant to get the landlords consent before they bring pets into the property but the landlord should not unreasonably withhold their consent. For further information on these regulations please go to The Office of Fair Trading

Pet Owners Association | Services List


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Paul, I need to ask some questions, if this is ok.

Do you want your cats rehomed via rescue or would you prefer a foster home until you can have the cats back, I can offer either to suit you.

7th June is fine.


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Hi CC,

I was hoping to have them re-homed permanently as I do not think I'll be in a position to have them back any time in the foreseeable future.

Paul


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's fine, just wanted to ensure rehoming before I started paperwork.

Will have them placed on rescue website and start finding them a home together for you.


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Great! - if you want me to write a little about each of them let me know.

They haven't always been together so I would suggest it's not essential that they're kept together, but maybe that makes things easier for them?

Paul


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes please, if you could write about them that would help.

I have one possible home in the countryside, no main roads, lots of fields, offering outdoor home for hunting in the daytime and indoors at night.

The family have a converted barn home and has a rat problem but they don't want to use any poison to protect wildlife.

Many rats have been seen in the day so they do have a huge problem.


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Sounds perfect. I'll find some individual photos and write a description tonight.

Thank you so much for your help.

Paul


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive arranged to meet the family this afternoon to home check.


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

That's great CC.

I'm not sure how I can send you my contact details as it looks like I can't send private messages till I've posted 25 times.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Get posting to 26 posts them pm me.

Otherwise you can go direct through Grace Haven Cat rescue website.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just lurve a happy ending


----------



## paulc (May 27, 2014)

Hi CC,

I've sent a description though, hopefully I got the correct website 

Paul


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Paul,

Have your details now and have emailed you, may go into spam folder.

Have given you a few options to consider so have a think and get back to me.


----------

